# Layouting, nebeneinander



## Turnschuh (12. Okt 2006)

Hi,

mein Handy ist eigentlich mehr ein PDA und mit einem ordentlichen Display ausgestattet. Ich möchte daher ein Programm schreiben, das oberflächenmäßig mehr kann also nur Listeneinträge untereinander und Select.  D.h. ich möchte gerne wie in einem richtigen Programm die Buttons und Textfelder usw. so anordnen wie ich will. Zum Beispiel zwei Buttons nebeneinader (OK und Abbrechen). Ist das irgendwie möglich? 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## florian1x (25. Okt 2006)

also ich hab es aufgegeben ich wollts auch versuchen, aber geht irgenwie nicht.
so gesehen gibt es Keine Laouts du kannst zwar glaub ich die Position festlegen is aber nicht so dufte.
und zwei buttons nebeneinander gehen doch solage der Screen breit genug is. 
Darfst halt keinen Zeilenumbruch machen.


----------



## server007 (6. Nov 2006)

Ich hab die Lösung, vorausgesetzt ist MIDP 2.0:

einfach das Element .setLayout(TextField.LAYOUT_2); oder so ähnlich, aber wie gesagt, dies funktioniert nur mit MIDP 2.0.

Mfg
server007


----------

